# 100k HP für alle?



## Kornblume (22. Juli 2010)

Hallo, 

ich bin leider kein Teilnehmer der beta von Cataclysm. Daher muss ich mal eine Frage loswerden. Im Rahmen der neuen Erweiterung wollte Blizzard ja den Unterschied zwischen Tanks und DDs und wohl auch Heilern in Bezug auf die HP aufweichen. In diesem Zusammenhang ist oft die Rede davon, dass man als DD ja sowieso um die 100k HP haben werde - mit level85 nehm ich mal an. 

Wie sieht das denn auf den betaservern aus? Haben da tatsächlich die DDs und Heiler ähnlich viel Leben wie die Tanks? Und haben alle Klassen mehr HP als in WotLK?

Würde mich über eine kurze Info freuen.


----------



## Numbe (22. Juli 2010)

Also, in dem einen Druidenblog stand drin, dass er als Heiler 35k Hp auf 80 (oder 81) hatte. Von daher kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass man als DD und Heiler auf jedenfall nah an den Tank rankommt.


----------



## Kehrin (22. Juli 2010)

Also ich hab auch keinen Key kann mich aber daran errinern das  es 50K HP für alle sind.


----------



## Hydrocanabinol (22. Juli 2010)

also ich hatte in ner iccgruppe  nen tank mit 84k life   denk in Cata wird weiter über 100k gehn was tanks angeht


----------



## Ukmâsmú (22. Juli 2010)

sockeln, verzaubern und auch skillung macht den unterschied

daran wird auch cata nicht viel ändern.


----------



## Muuhkuhh (22. Juli 2010)

Hydrocanabinol schrieb:


> also ich hatte in ner iccgruppe nen tank mit 84k life denk in Cata wird weiter über 100k gehn was tanks angeht



rechne den buff weg dann siehts anders aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fizzwit (22. Juli 2010)

Alle werden mehr hp haben, nicht nur die DDs. In der Praxis heißt das wohl, dass wenn DDs 100k haben, tanks dann auf 200k - 300k kommen.


----------



## Hydrocanabinol (22. Juli 2010)

so extrem is der buff au nicht  aber naja werden wir dann in Cata sen ^^


----------



## sensêij1988 (22. Juli 2010)

Gab mal einen Theard hier wo es um die Neuen Verbände ging die allein schon 30k live heilen sollen. 

Da hies es das m,an als DD schon locker an die 100k live kommen sollen.


----------



## boonfish (22. Juli 2010)

Fizzwit schrieb:


> Alle werden mehr hp haben, nicht nur die DDs. In der Praxis heißt das wohl, dass wenn DDs 100k haben, tanks dann auf 200k - 300k kommen.



Nein eben nicht. Blizzard will die hp der Tanks zu den anderen Rollen angleichen.


----------



## Kerosin22 (22. Juli 2010)

Denkt ihr noch real?? 200-300k Life leute kommt mal klar bei nem guten Tank geh ich mal von 90k life aus mehr wird es denke ich ned eventuell mal 100k bei nem sehr guten


----------



## Arsokan (22. Juli 2010)

100k - in rare wohl, in Raidzeug eher viel mehr. Eine der ersten Epic-Waffen die man schmieden kann hat um die 500-600 Ausdauer. Rechnet man das bei den aktuellen Items hoch (eine Waffe hat heuer etwa 150-180 Ausdauer bei nen DD mit um 30K HP macht das grob 120k-150k mit diesen Waffen + den anstieg durch Level).

Wenn die Werte in etwa so bleiben kannste damit rechnen das ein normaler DD mit 150k+ in den ersten Raids rumrennt und nen tank jenseits der 200k-250k haben wird. Nach oben offen durch weitere Raid-tiers.


----------



## Chrisjee (22. Juli 2010)

Wenn schon ein paar Patches vergangen sind und man gegen Todesschwinge kämpfen kann werdet ihr mit ca. 160-200k hp Tanks rechnen müssen.


----------



## Hydrocanabinol (22. Juli 2010)

Kerosin22 schrieb:


> Denkt ihr noch real?? 200-300k Life leute kommt mal klar bei nem guten Tank geh ich mal von 90k life aus mehr wird es denke ich ned eventuell mal 100k bei nem sehr guten



90k? find ich zuwenig  wenns jetz tanks gibt mit 60-70k unbuffed ausserdem gibts in betavideos in youtube das dds schon auf 83  um die 40-50 k habn


----------



## White_Sky (22. Juli 2010)

Hab gelesen, dass Priester es über 100k HP schaffen können/werden (?)


----------



## boonfish (22. Juli 2010)

Kerosin22 schrieb:


> Denkt ihr noch real?? 200-300k Life leute kommt mal klar bei nem guten Tank geh ich mal von 90k life aus mehr wird es denke ich ned eventuell mal 100k bei nem sehr guten



90k life? Wohl eher ein schlecht equipter lvl 85dd.


----------



## Rothyl (22. Juli 2010)

boonfish schrieb:


> Nein eben nicht. Blizzard will die hp der Tanks zu den anderen Rollen angleichen.




Das stimmt. Ich meine, irgendwo mal gelesen zu haben, dass alle Rollen in einer Gruppe ungefähr die selben HP bekommen werden, und dass hier ein Wert von 100 tausend Lebenspunkten angepeilt werden sollte.
Da ich selber keinen Betakey habe, kann ich nur spekulieren, aber ich denke, dass dann Rüstung und Avoidance wieder eine größere Rolle als Tank spielen werden als sie es in WotLK grade tun.

MfG


----------



## Hydrocanabinol (22. Juli 2010)

Arsokan schrieb:


> 100k - in rare wohl, in Raidzeug eher viel mehr. Eine der ersten Epic-Waffen die man schmieden kann hat um die 500-600 Ausdauer. Rechnet man das bei den aktuellen Items hoch (eine Waffe hat heuer etwa 150-180 Ausdauer bei nen DD mit um 30K HP macht das grob 120k-150k mit diesen Waffen + den anstieg durch Level).
> 
> Wenn die Werte in etwa so bleiben kannste damit rechnen das ein normaler DD mit 150k+ in den ersten Raids rumrennt und nen tank jenseits der 200k-250k haben wird. Nach oben offen durch weitere Raid-tiers.



geb ich dir recht ich mein damals der umstiegt von Classic auf bc war au extrem ^^


----------



## Muuhkuhh (22. Juli 2010)

Hydrocanabinol schrieb:


> so extrem is der buff au nicht aber naja werden wir dann in Cata sen ^^



naja 85k mit buff und ca 58 Ohne ^^ 27k mehr sind schon ne hausnummer

300k tanks xD

wieviel ZM solls dann geben das die heiler das voll heilen können? 20k? ^^


----------



## Samaraner (22. Juli 2010)

http://www.mmo-champion.com/content/1841

Hier findest du eine Liste der bisherigen Betaitems. Was fällt dabei besonders auf? Richtig, auf Stoff, Leder, Schwerer Rüstung und Platte ist überall gleich viel Ausdauer vorhanden. Egal ob Tank, DD oder Healer. Wenn man sich die Ausdauer auf den 359er Epics ansieht (Was wohl das neue 200 ist) und diese mit den LK-Epics vergleicht, dann kann man sich ausrechnen wieviel Ausdauer ein 80er mit full epic haben wird:

Ohne Schmuck, Waffen und Relikt sind es ca. 4500-5000. Das gilt wie bereits erwähnt für alle Klassen. Tanks werden natürlich mit Verzauberungen, Sockeln und vor allem Trinkets (300 Ausdauer) noch mal ein ganzes Stück mehr haben.

DDs und Healer werden also am Anfang des Contents problemlos ihre 50k erreichen. Wieviel es zum Ende hin wird, bleibt abzuwarten.


----------



## Emplic (22. Juli 2010)

Kornblume schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin leider kein Teilnehmer der beta von Cataclysm. Daher muss ich mal eine Frage loswerden. Im Rahmen der neuen Erweiterung wollte Blizzard ja den Unterschied zwischen Tanks und DDs und wohl auch Heilern in Bezug auf die HP aufweichen. In diesem Zusammenhang ist oft die Rede davon, dass man als DD ja sowieso um die 100k HP haben werde - mit level85 nehm ich mal an.
> 
> ...




die aussage war, dass im endcontent alle klassen um die 100k life haben werden.


----------



## Hydrocanabinol (22. Juli 2010)

Muuhkuhh schrieb:


> naja 85k mit buff und ca 58 Ohne ^^ 27k mehr sind schon ne hausnummer
> 
> 300k tanks xD
> 
> wieviel ZM solls dann geben das die heiler das voll heilen können? 20k? ^^



vllt gibts in cataraids au so buffs xD


----------



## Wiikend (22. Juli 2010)

Kornblume schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin leider kein Teilnehmer der beta von Cataclysm. Daher muss ich mal eine Frage loswerden. Im Rahmen der neuen Erweiterung wollte Blizzard ja den Unterschied zwischen Tanks und DDs und wohl auch Heilern in Bezug auf die HP aufweichen. In diesem Zusammenhang ist oft die Rede davon, dass man als DD ja sowieso um die 100k HP haben werde - mit level85 nehm ich mal an.
> 
> ...



Nur mal als frage tanks sind atm um die 50k hp reich caster 24 und melees haben an die 30k....WIESO sollten dann alle das doppelte/dreifache haben-.- Das ergibt keinen Sinn ich denke im bereich caster/melee 30-maximal 35k und tanks 60 nicht mehr


----------



## Muuhkuhh (22. Juli 2010)

Hydrocanabinol schrieb:


> vllt gibts in cataraids au so buffs xD



das könnte sein ^^


----------



## Zospie (22. Juli 2010)

Ich würd sagen genau so viel nicht, aber das man nah rankommt.
Ich meine es wurde gesagt das man auf 85mit High-end eq als stoffi ~100k haben sollte.(nein ich hab keine quelle)


----------



## Morrzan (22. Juli 2010)

Hydrocanabinol schrieb:


> 90k? find ich zuwenig wenns jetz tanks gibt mit 60-70k unbuffed ausserdem gibts in betavideos in youtube das dds schon auf 83 um die 40-50 k habn



die bestens taks haben atm maximal so 53-54k is aber wirklich das beste


----------



## boonfish (22. Juli 2010)

Wiikend schrieb:


> Nur mal als frage tanks sind atm um die 50k hp reich caster 24 und melees haben an die 30k....WIESO sollten dann alle das doppelte/dreifache haben-.- Das ergibt keinen Sinn ich denke im bereich caster/melee 30-maximal 35k und tanks 60 nicht mehr



Weil du dich 0 informierst und trotzdem mitreden willst.


----------



## Hydrocanabinol (22. Juli 2010)

Morrzan schrieb:


> die bestens taks haben atm maximal so 53-54k is aber wirklich das beste



dann biste auf falschen server^^


----------



## Samaraner (22. Juli 2010)

Hydrocanabinol schrieb:


> dann biste auf falschen server^^


Ich glaube du bist im falschen Spiel, denn mehr als 55k ist mit dem momentanen Gear unbuffed unmöglich. (von Bären natürlich abgesehen)


----------



## Selidia (22. Juli 2010)

Kornblume schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin leider kein Teilnehmer der beta von Cataclysm. Daher muss ich mal eine Frage loswerden. Im Rahmen der neuen Erweiterung wollte Blizzard ja den Unterschied zwischen Tanks und DDs und wohl auch Heilern in Bezug auf die HP aufweichen. In diesem Zusammenhang ist oft die Rede davon, dass man als DD ja sowieso um die 100k HP haben werde - mit level85 nehm ich mal an.
> 
> ...




Die HP sind auf den Betaservern zum Testen extra hoch angesetzt.. wenn Cata live geht hat man nicht so viel HP


----------



## Nexarius (22. Juli 2010)

Ihr mit euren HP mein Gott was nützen euch besch*ssene HP wenn der Tank nichts aushält? Lieber "nur" 45k Life dafür aber mehr blocken / ausweichen und gut ist, einen Tank an seinen HP festzumachen ist doch Blödsinn.


Kucken wir uns mal den Anstieg der Addons an:


*Guter bis sehr gut ausgerüsteter DD in Classic:*

HP: ~ 4.700 unbuffed

*Guter bis sehr gut ausgerüsteter DD in BC*:

HP: ~ 11.000

*Guter bis sehr gut ausgerüsteter DD in WotLK:*

HP: ~ 23.000

*Guter bis sehr gut ausgerüsteter DD in Cataclysm:*

HP: ~ 100.000


Sorry Leute, aber das ist doch Blödsinn. Welcher DD sollte mit 100.000 HP rumlaufen? Das wäre eine Multiplikation mit 4 um auf das Niveau von WotLK zu Cataclysm zu kommen. Von Classic bis BC waren es ca. 2-2,5 von BC bis WotLK waren es ca. 2 und dann von WotLK bis Cataclysm in der *Hälfte* der Stufenanzahl soll es dann 4 sein? HAHAHA



Und jetzt nehmen wir mal die Tanks:

*Guter bis sehr gut ausgerüsteter Tank in Classic:*

HP: ~ 8.000

*Guter bis sehr gut ausgerüsteter Tank in BC:*

HP: ~ 18.000

*Guter bis sehr gut ausgerüsteter Tank in WotLK:*

HP: ~ 50.000

*Guter bis sehr gut ausgerüsteter Tank in Cataclysm:*

HP: ~ 150.000


Hier sehen wir wieder die Faktoren von Classic zu BC ca. 2-2,5 und von BC bis WotLK ca. 2,3-2,8 und dann von WotLK auf Cataclysm wären wir bei einem Faktor von x3 ebenso in der* Hälfte *der Stufen?


Ich halte das alles für Humbug und glaube nicht, dass Blizzard das so in der live Version umsetzten wird.


----------



## Biberach (23. Juli 2010)

Das wurde auch schonmal in irgend nem Buffed Video oder Buffed Cast besprochen. Da wurde der Priester als Beispiel herangezogen. Es wurde gesagt, dass zum Beispiel Priester mit Level 85 ca. 45 - 50k Life haben werden. Dies wird sich jedoch bis zum Endcontent noch drastisch erhöhen. So werden Priester mit Endcontent Equip zum Beispiel ca. 100k Life haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
So wurde das gesagt. In welchem Cast oder Video das hier war, weiß ich leider nichtmehr. Aber es war 100% iwo davon die rede 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Toxxical (23. Juli 2010)

Die Entwickler haben gesagt das Spieler 100k life erreicht haben wenn sie gegen Deathwing kämpfen.


----------



## Dominau (23. Juli 2010)

boonfish schrieb:


> 90k life? Wohl eher ein schlecht equipter lvl 85dd.



Eher ein nackter DD.


----------



## Vindexa (23. Juli 2010)

Infos von den beta-Servern:

Mit dem Levelequip aus der ersten Zone kommt mein Shadow auf 40k Life unbuffed (Stufe 82). Ausdauerbuff haut nochmal knapp 450 Ausdauer drauf.

Bossmobs hauen gut und gerne 100k-Hits (von 30-130k viel gesehen, KEIN CRIT) gegen meinen Tankadin raus (der Walhai in Vashj'ir und Ragnaros auf Hyjal).

Wer da behauptet, SEHR gute Tanks werden vielleicht gerade mal 100k Life haben, ist da sehr schief gewickelt.

Vin


----------



## Suffi117 (23. Juli 2010)

Schau dir doch nur an wie die hp nur in wotlk hochging
Zu Naxxzeiten warst mit 30k als Tank sehr gut dabei
Und jetz am Ende kommst als Warri zB mit Icc HM gear auf 52k -53k
also wirst am anfang von cata denk ich als tank locker an die 100k kommen zumal ja auf den neuen items viel mehr hp drauf sein soll in zukunft 
außerdem musst dir auch die talente anschaun im mom kriegt en warri tank 9% mehr ausdauer durch vitality in den momentanen talenten auf der beta kriegt er 15% durch vitality
das macht auch was aus 
Das alles setzt natürlich voraus das die maße an ausdauer auf dem equip so bleibt bis cata wie sie jetz is aufem beta server
Wenn dir die Boss jetz noch anschaust in Icc haun die eig. alle über 30k rein min. (als Tank)
In Cata werden die Bosse mit sicherheit stoffies weiter one hitten also werden wir keine mage tanks sehn^^


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (24. Juli 2010)

Kerosin22 schrieb:


> Denkt ihr noch real?? 200-300k Life leute kommt mal klar bei nem guten Tank geh ich mal von 90k life aus mehr wird es denke ich ned eventuell mal 100k bei nem sehr guten



Ja da die berichterstatung aus Cata uns das bereits so mitgeteilt hat, mit T11 können Priester 100k Leben besitzen laut buffed.


----------



## Herr Hering (24. Juli 2010)

ja so soll es sein aber nicht sofort sondern erst mit den patches , sprich steigedem equip


----------



## FallenAngel88 (24. Juli 2010)

in nem bluepost hat ghostcrawler doch gesagt, dass priester gegen deathwing wohl so ca 100k haben werden..


----------



## Derulu (24. Juli 2010)

Hydrocanabinol schrieb:


> so extrem is der buff au nicht aber naja werden wir dann in Cata sen ^^



25% also ein Viertel mehr als normal ist für dich nicht extrem? Der hatte ohne ICC-Buff 67k...wenn dann n och Blessing of Kings und Mal der Wildnis, Ausdauerbuff der Priester dazukommen bzw. wegkommen hat der unbuffed auch nur mehr 53-54k, also ein normaler Wert für einen guten Tank


----------



## Nexarius (24. Juli 2010)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> in nem bluepost hat ghostcrawler doch gesagt, dass priester gegen deathwing wohl so ca 100k haben werden..






Gegen Deathwing? Das ist dann Ende Cataclysm wo dann jeder T13 oder sowas tragen dürfte, die Nax Tanks hatten auch "nur" um die 30-35k Life, die ICC Tanks haben gut 50k, das ist ein Anstieg von ca. 35%. Also wird anfangs sicherlich noch kein Priester 100k Life haben...


----------



## dudubaum (24. Juli 2010)

Hydrocanabinol schrieb:


> also ich hatte in ner iccgruppe nen tank mit 84k life denk in Cata wird weiter über 100k gehn was tanks angeht



30% buff regelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knallkörper (24. Juli 2010)

Hydrocanabinol schrieb:


> so extrem is der buff au nicht  aber naja werden wir dann in Cata sen ^^




NEEEIIINNN so extrem ist er nicht...


----------



## Dagonzo (24. Juli 2010)

Vor einiger Zeit gab es ein Interview mit den Entwicklern. Dort wurde gesagt wie hoch die HP´s in etwa sein werden. Habt ihr das alle schon wieder vergessen? Dann sucht mal schön in den Newsmeldungen hier auf Buffed. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chanwook (24. Juli 2010)

jup gab ma nen interview wo gesagt wurde das ein lvl 85 priest in raid gear 100k hp knacken wird.

also wird so sein.

gruß chan


----------



## Jariel1994 (24. Juli 2010)

Zeig mir einen Tank (der nicht Dudu ist) uns ausserhalb von ICC buff 60-70k life unbuffed hat...wohl KAUM!


----------



## Nexus.X (24. Juli 2010)

Vindexa schrieb:


> Infos von den beta-Servern:
> 
> Mit dem Levelequip aus der ersten Zone kommt mein Shadow auf 40k Life unbuffed (Stufe 82). Ausdauerbuff haut nochmal knapp 450 Ausdauer drauf.
> 
> ...


Soweit ich weiß ist der "Walhai" nicht zum angreifen gedacht, möglicherweise bei Ragnaros genauso, denn selbst wenn es normal wäre ... dann erst mit Level 85, da man beide aber schon deutlich früher trifft, macht es für mich den Eindruck, dass die beiden Mobs ähnlich sind wie der Lichking im Fjord, in der Vision). Der hittet einen auch weit über den Lebensbalken hinaus, da ein Kampf gegen ihn garnicht vorgesehen ist. 

MfG


----------



## Darkweed41 (24. Juli 2010)

Fizzwit schrieb:


> Alle werden mehr hp haben, nicht nur die DDs. In der Praxis heißt das wohl, dass wenn DDs 100k haben, tanks dann auf 200k - 300k kommen.



das ist ein bissel übertrieben aber ich denke auch so um die 100k-180k würds sein


----------



## Greyback77 (24. Juli 2010)

Alleine wegen dem PvP wird es KEINE unterschiede vom life her geben bzw wird ein Tank sicher mehr haben als ein DD aber die unterschiede sind nicht so krass wie jetzt (dd 35K in icc und tank mit 90K). gegen das endgame mit cata wird ein priester ca 100K life haben und ein tank ca 120K!

Es wäre unlogisch wenn der tank 300K life hätte. wie sollte man den im PvP klein kriegen??


Vote 4 NERF ROUGE


----------



## MarZ^k (25. Juli 2010)

Es gibt einige Interviews von Ghostcrawler in denen er erzählt, dass zB ein Stoffie (Priester) im cata Endgame so um die 100k HP haben wird.
Dabei wird die Ausdauer - Differenz selbst beim heutigen Extremfall Stoffie <-> Plattenträger/Tank nicht mehr so groß sein.
Sprich ein Tank wird nicht extrem über die 100k kommen.


----------



## Chanwook (25. Juli 2010)

das argument das nen tank die 300k nicht knacken wird lass ich so nicht gelten, dein dmg wird sehr rasant ansteigen und genau daswegen wird auch das life sehr hoch gehen. mit lvl 85 dmg stellen 300k tank hp keine große herausforderung dar.
guck dir mal hunter beta videos an die gerade anfangen zu questen und ihre 25k aimed shots raus pratzen, jetzt lvl 85, neue ränge und pvp /raid gear..... who cares 300k ?

also ich denke schon das die hp von dd zu tank weiter so gravierend abweicht.

100k priests (offiziel im entwickler interview)
300k tanks

so um den dreh wirds sich abspielen.

gruß chan


----------



## Nexarius (25. Juli 2010)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Vor einiger Zeit gab es ein Interview mit den Entwicklern. Dort wurde gesagt wie hoch die HP´s in etwa sein werden. Habt ihr das alle schon wieder vergessen? Dann sucht mal schön in den Newsmeldungen hier auf Buffed.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Ja, ein Priester hat im Kampf gegen Deathwing ~ 100.000 Leben.

Das heißt aber lange nicht, dass er davor annähernd soviel hat - vergleicht mal Nax Items mit RS oder ICC Items - da werden die XX.XXX HP Unterschiede deutlich.


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (25. Juli 2010)

@aszhara verehrer/in




Der TE hat nie von anfang cata geredet.


----------



## Nexarius (25. Juli 2010)

vivastinkt6666 schrieb:


> @aszhara verehrer/in
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ich hab auch einen *Namen...*


Ja, der vielleicht nicht, aber genügend andere hier im Thread.


----------



## SchurxoxD (25. Juli 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Eher ein nackter DD.



meshugge im kopf? wo lebstn du?


----------



## Klobbireturns (25. Juli 2010)

Kerosin22 schrieb:


> Denkt ihr noch real?? 200-300k Life leute kommt mal klar bei nem guten Tank geh ich mal von 90k life aus mehr wird es denke ich ned eventuell mal 100k bei nem sehr guten



ich kenn jetz scho tanks mit mit 85K ... also im raid. ich denk unbuffed werden das mit 85 schon so min. 90-100k (je nach eq)
Ausserdem hat Ghostcrawler scho angekündigt das selbst n holy pirest in den Cata Raids später mit 100k Hp auftreten wird.

Und es hat nix mit "ööh soviel life, niemals " zutun sondern eher das das Spiel ne Große veränderung erfährt und ausserdem , so Blizzards Plan, durch mehr HP,Mana usw können die Boss HP noch Drastischer Steigen, was wieder Bossfights von 10 min oder länger ermöglicht, was derzeit wohl kaum vorkommt.

Der Vorteil von langen Kämpfen? Jede Klasse und jedes Mitglied im Raid kann sich durch Skill, seine Fähigkeiten usw Infight Auszeichnen und so dem Raid eine Große Hilfe sein:>

find das is ne schöne Vorstellung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexarius (25. Juli 2010)

Dafür braucht man - wie man bereits zur Genüge in Classic und teilweise in BC sehen konnte - nicht mehr HP sondern andere Bossmechaniken.

So etwas wie Skeram, Huhuran, Sartura, den Twins, Sulfuronherold, Ossirian ( allgemein die AQ Bosse ) gab es an Aufwändigkeit usw. nie nie wieder, was sehr schade ist - in BC gab es ja noch deutlich anspruchsvollere Kämpfe, nehmen wir die liebe Lady Vashj oder Kael'thas, Archimonde oder Alar - in WotLK ist das ziemlich naja, bescheiden...


Blizzard macht das so wie 95% der momentanen Tanks, HP > all was aber an sich Unsinn ist. Jetzt "vermarktet" Blizzard diese lerre Strategie und führt so etwas ein? Das ist doch lächerlich.

Super, haben die Bosse halt 80.000.000 Leben aber es ist ein Tank & Spank Boss, na toll musste auch wieder unglaublich anspruchsvolle Dinge machen - hahaha

Weg von diesem besch*ssenen oberflächlichen HP oder "Ich verstehe den Bosskampf nicht" Gehabe und hin zu knackigen & anspruchsvollen Kämpfen, die wegen ihrer Komplexität 10 Minuten dauern und nicht weil der Boss extrem viel Leben hat.

Und die Annahme, dass Klassen in langen Kämpfen mehr zeigen können - wer sagt denn sowas? Wenn jemand in einem 5 Minuten Kampf alles falsch macht wird er das in den folgenden 5 Minuten bei 10 Minuten Kämpfen auch nicht einsehen.


----------



## razielsun (9. August 2010)

da frage ich mich doch mal, 

was bedeutet das denn jetzt so viel ausdauer für uns spieler?? 

schön das hier dauernd spekuliert wird ob es nun 100k oder 300k sind aber, wie wird es sich anfühlen wenn ich im pvp mit 100k HP rumrenne? 
was für crits habe ich dann zu erwarten?
wird es sich so anfühlen wie jetzt oder ganz anders?


----------



## wertzû (9. August 2010)

warscheinlich gleiches gefühl, heilst aber im pvp 25% weniger mit Cata


----------



## Moktheshock (9. August 2010)

Nexarius schrieb:


> Gegen Deathwing? Das ist dann Ende Cataclysm wo dann jeder T13 oder sowas tragen dürfte, die Nax Tanks hatten auch "nur" um die 30-35k Life, die ICC Tanks haben gut 50k, das ist ein Anstieg von ca. 35%. Also wird anfangs sicherlich noch kein Priester 100k Life haben...



da warst du aber sehr spät in naxx^^ unser mt im ersten clear run hatte buffed 26k im 10er der second tank nur 24k^^, 

und zur lebens diskusion^^
 im schnitt haben waffen zurzeit 130-200 ausdauer zum tanken in cata haben sie 400-600 im anfangs content bzw. durch schmiede zu erwerben.


----------



## Leviathan666 (9. August 2010)

Ihr macht euch jetzt Gedanken um 100k - denkt doch mal 5 Level weiter (Lvl 90). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Zahlen werden langsam utopisch. Dann gibts in Zukunft mit [LvL 100] 200k Crits bei 20.000.000 Leben. :>


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (9. August 2010)

Es wurde doch mal geschrieben dass der HP-Anstieg extremer werden sollte.
Und wie ich gehört habe hat man in der Beta weit mehr HP als auf den Liveservern.


----------



## PantheonX (9. August 2010)

so wies gerade aussieht rennen dd´s und healer in cata mit rund 100K-130K rum und tanks bekommen nochmal 15-20% oben drauf-im pve equip
mit pvp equip wirst du sicher locker die 150k sprengen.

das bedeutet dann, dass man im pve auch mal den tank ein paar sec nich healen muss, weil er sonst umfällt da man eh nich mehr das mana haben wird(laut blizz) und im pvp wird man hoffendlich dann nich im 5sec stun umgenietet ohne das man was machen kann


----------



## Byte768 (9. August 2010)

Die Lebenspunkte werden erheblich steigen, ob das etwas ändern wird, wird davon abhängen ob sie es schaffen, den Schaden zu balancieren, sonst bringt das ganze auch nichts.

Es sind ja bereits Itemlisten aufgetaucht, dort sieht das dann so aus:
Elementium Deathplate
Chest
3426 Armor
+341 Strength
+512 Stamina
Durability 165 / 165
Requires Level 85
Item Level 359
Equip: Improves critical strike rating by 228.
Equip: Increases your mastery rating by 228.

Die Kochrezepte zeigen bereits wohin die Reise geht.
Highland Pomegranate
Requires Level 85
Item Level 95 
Use: Restores 96000 health over 30 sec.  Must remain seated while eating.


----------



## Kongo Otto (9. August 2010)

hoch lebe das Addon, welches alle Schadens- und Lebensbalken durch 1.000 - 10.000 dividiert...


----------



## Freakypriest (9. August 2010)

Ist es nicht völlig egal welche Zahl da steht?

Spätestens 2-3 Wochen nach Release fürlt sich der HP Balken wieder ganz normal an.


----------



## Evildoc (9. August 2010)

Die Zahlen sind echt nicht zeitgemäß. Nichts gegen eine Erhöhung, aber so heftig?


----------



## pvenohr (9. August 2010)

Ich denke mal das auch Blizzard auch schon Überlegungen in der Richtung angeht und spätestens in einer der nächsten Addons die Werte allgemein gehörig herabskalieren wird denn irgendwann wird diese Wertespirale noch erhebliche Probleme verursachen.


----------



## No_ones (9. August 2010)

ba ba babe ba http://db.mmo-champion.com/i/58483/lifebound-alchemist-stone/ ich liebe es !


----------



## CrazyIvan (9. August 2010)

No_ones schrieb:


> ba ba babe ba http://db.mmo-champi...lchemist-stone/ ich liebe es !



Da müssen ja die Tanks auf Alchi Skillen


----------



## Byte768 (9. August 2010)

Sicherlich nicht, Juwelenschleifer bekommen auch neuen Schmuck und jeder Beruf höhere Berufsboni.


----------



## Kamaji (9. August 2010)

Ich finds echt lustig wie maßlos die Leute hier übertreiben..300k Tanks..und wovon träumt ihr nachts?
Ich kenn auch in unserer serverbesten Gilde keinen Tank der unbuffed auf 60k kommt..los zeigt mal en paar her.


----------



## CrazyIvan (9. August 2010)

Kamaji schrieb:


> Ich finds echt lustig wie maßlos die Leute hier übertreiben..300k Tanks..und wovon träumt ihr nachts?
> Ich kenn auch in unserer serverbesten Gilde keinen Tank der unbuffed auf 60k kommt..los zeigt mal en paar her.



ein High equipter Tank auf unserem Server hat unbuffed nur 53k aber ihr könnt euch selbst das anschauen. Deswegen glaub ich keinem der mit so großen Zahlen um sich wirft.

---> Hier <---


----------



## Loony555 (9. August 2010)

Die HP Zahlen werden deshalb so hoch steigen, um Heilung und hereinkommenden Schaden besser ausbalancieren zu können.

Ich glaube Ghostcrawler war es, der sagte, dass es momentan in den Raids so aussieht, dass man entweder voll geheilt ist, oder kurz vor dem Tod. Dazwischen gibts momentan nicht viel.
Das soll sich durch die hohen HP-Werte ändern, um ein besseres Spielgefühl und bessere Spielbalance zu erreichen.


----------



## benwingert (9. August 2010)

also ich mein ghostcrawler hätte irgendwann mal gesagt dass ein priest zu anfang der erweiterung ca 50k life haben wird und später am ende der erweiterung wenn todesschwinge kommt soll er angeblich ca 100k life haben.


----------



## DiegoDark (9. August 2010)

Also ich meine auf Buffed mal gelesen zu haben das sich unser lieber Greg "GhostCrawler" Street dazu gesagt hat das im endcontent priester (war sein beispiel) mit 100k life durch aus normal sein werden! tanks werden wohl 50 bis 60k life mehr haben! da in cata ja viele werte wegfallen wird wohl ausdauer auf den neuen loot in massen drauf sein!!

sollte ich mich jetzt verhauen haben sry habe den post nur noch grob in erinnerung!^^


----------



## HostileRecords (9. August 2010)

Ja DD´s im Endcontent bis zu 100k, das sagte Ghostcrawler.
Das es übertrieben ist, müsste Blizz eigentlich selber merken.. aber sie machen das sicher wieder hauptsächlich wegen PvP, damit die Kämpfe wieder etwas länger dauern als 5 sek.
Meiner meinung nach, ist es der falsche weg.. die sollen sich mit der Klassenbalance mal etwas mehr mühe geben, wenn sie am PvP schon unbedingt festhalten wollen.
Wenn man sowas wie BT solo machen kann, oder wieder ettliche "Farm" Mounts entfernt werden weil die Instanzen alle easy solo zu machen sind, so wie damals mit ZA.


----------



## Toxxical (9. August 2010)

Wieso sagt mit mein PC das auf Seite 4 Malvare versteckt ist?


----------



## Tikume (9. August 2010)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Ihr macht euch jetzt Gedanken um 100k - denkt doch mal 5 Level weiter (Lvl 90).
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was soll an den Zahlen utopisch sein? Es sind Zahlen.


----------



## Quentaros (9. August 2010)

Ich denke einfach, die HPs und weiteres werden so hoch gesetzt, damit ein full T10,5er Raid nicht schon die ersten 85er Einstiegsraids schon cleart. Wie mit naxx, wo du fast noch mit T6 gut noch was reissen konntest, zumindest hörte ich das mal.


----------



## Annovella (9. August 2010)

Hydrocanabinol schrieb:


> so extrem is der buff au nicht aber naja werden wir dann in Cata sen ^^



30% sind 30 %

nur mal so als mathematisch korrekte Aufführung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toxxical (9. August 2010)

Mir wird von meinem System angezeigt das Seite 4 voll mit Malvare ist.


----------



## datob (10. August 2010)

Würde euch mal empfehlen die Beta Shows anzuschauen.
http://www.wowszene.de/news.php

Da dort schon gesagt wird, dass ein lvl 83 mob (nicht elite) 50k leben hat
denke ich, dass man locker 100k leben erreichen kann.


----------



## kjoo (10. August 2010)

Es wurde doch von Blizzard klar gesagt das sich tanks heiler und dd`s im selben lifepool bewegen werden. Tanks heben sich nurnoch durch avoid und rüssi ab , aber nichtmehr durch life.

Wie der eine schon weiter oben geschrieben , in cata soll pvp wieder interessanter werden und keine unfairen vorteile durch unterschiedliche lifepools geben.

Angenommen ein DD kommt auf 100k life dann kommt der Tank oder der heiler auf den selben wert.

Da momentan das Cap bei level 83 liegt kann ich vom Beta server nicht sonderlich viel sagen ... mein DK hat ca 40k life derzeit , wie weit der anstieg mit den nächsten leveln sein wird kann keiner momentan sagen, seider er arbeitet bei blizzard, man kann sich nur auf die aussage beschrenken das tanks heal und dds definitiv keinen unterschiedlich grossen lifepool haben wegen unfairen vorteilen im pvp !


----------



## KillerBee666 (10. August 2010)

datob schrieb:


> Würde euch mal empfehlen die Beta Shows anzuschauen.
> http://www.wowszene.de/news.php
> 
> Da dort schon gesagt wird, dass ein lvl 83 mob (nicht elite) 50k leben hat
> denke ich, dass man locker 100k leben erreichen kann.



wobei man dazu auch sagen muss das es länger dauert noch auf gleichem lvl gegen die gegner als es das jetzt tut.. und das heißt die Mobs sollen einfach Stärker sein und das gibt wenig auskunft üüber das max life. Wird warten ab.


----------



## kjoo (10. August 2010)

datob schrieb:


> Würde euch mal empfehlen die Beta Shows anzuschauen.
> http://www.wowszene.de/news.php
> 
> Da dort schon gesagt wird, dass ein lvl 83 mob (nicht elite) 50k leben hat
> denke ich, dass man locker 100k leben erreichen kann.




30 - 50k leben haben alle trashmops ca , Named non elite haben bis zu 1 mio , elite mops mhm hab ich nicht wirklich drauf geachtet.


----------



## Bronzefisch (11. August 2010)

Diese Zahlen hören sch so falsch an....
So wie sich lvl 70 falsch angehört hat/80...


----------



## Rodulf (11. August 2010)

möpp ... hier mal ein Tank

also erstmal will ich den Tank sehen der unbuffed mit 84k HP rumläuft, auf der ersten Seite stand irgendwo ne abgefahrene Zahl

dann wiedermal die Frage was habt ihr immermit euren nackten Zahlen, der Krieger MT mit dem ich gestern icc25 war hatte raidbuffed 72k HP, da hab ich schon fast geweint mit meinen 68k, noch abgefahrener war unser 3d Tank, DK mit seinem Vampir blut oder wie das heißt, der hatte kurzzeitig beim Rat als Schattentank 81k HP, einmal ist er trotzdem abgenippelt ka was los war

ohne den 30% buff haste als Tank raidbuffed so 50-60k HP, das sollte auch locker reichen, deshalb ist es vollkommen Hupe ob der Tank derzeit 84k oder nur 60k HP hat, der Connent ist auch mit weniger zu schaffen und pure HP sagt auch nichts aus, wenn es ein Gimp-Tank ist frisst der so viel Schaden, das die Heiler keine Ruhe haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber 300k ist echt abartig, ich hätte mir gewünscht der Itemwahn wäre wieder zurück gegangen, in Kara warste schon froh wenn du 14k HP hattest und in Sunwell warste mit 22k schon der absolute Held, heute gehts überhaupt nicht mehr undwelchen Sinn hat das? der Boss haut haut für 30k unmitigiert, lol der könnte auch genauso für 8k hauen und der Tank hätte halt nur 14k HP aber egal ...

ich freu mich aufs AddOn, auch wenn der Pala ganz schön geändert werden soll, ich werd als Tank lvln und bin mir sicher, das die uns wieder auf Händen tragen werden, weil jeder erstmal seinen DD + seinen Heal lvlt um dann später wiederr auf seinen Tank zu twinken ...


----------



## Airlight (11. August 2010)

Es wurde mal irgendwo geschrieben, dass Priester im Endcontent von Cataclysm, also kurz bevor Cataclysm zuende ist (:'D) ca. 100k leben haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

